# Holiday Update Photos from Rescue Adopters (slideshows)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We always try to get picture updates at the holidays and many adopters send them. 

I thought these were so sweet that I'd share. They aren't super long so that's nice. Happy New Year! 

Slideshow #1 http://youtu.be/raveZlXI25I

Slideshow #2: http://youtu.be/Gt4P9rB_hmA

Slideshow #3: http://youtu.be/zMAGQ2bCVo4

Slideshow #4: http://youtu.be/zR8efBeJAEg


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the videos its so great these guys all are in homes and loving the holidays! Thanks Jean!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are some really nice dog/kid pictures in those, glad they were all able to find homes.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Jean. So nice to see all of the happy dogs!


----------

